# Just two more days.



## Castlemaid

For Keeta.  It's time and I made the appointment. 

In addition to the Osteosarcoma that was diagnosed back in October, she has a massive tumor on one of her kidneys, and has been peeing blood. She barely eats now, can hardly get around, and going out to do her business exhausts her where she just lies down in the snow and pants after a few steps. 

Keeta, I'll be sending you on with love, to give you peace and happiness across the rainbow bridge. I'm sure there will be lots of mice to hunt, dogs to chase, sticks to fetch, treats to earn, and petting and attention whenever you want it. 

You came into my life 10 years ago, how time flies! I still remember spotting you in your run at the shelter. From a stray teen-aged dog picked up during a brutal winter that saw temperatures fall to -40, to a much loved and enjoyed friend and companion, you have been a challenge that kept me on my toes and forced me to be a better dog person. The two of us have come a long way together. 

Love you always. :wub:


----------



## gsdsar

I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose a good friend. She had a wonderful life with you and her memory will be in your heart forever. God speed sweet girl.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

So often I find it hard to post to threads in memory of... But she is still with you for the precious days she has left. You have given her such a good life, and I know she feels your love. May Keeta leave you with many sweet memories... Goodness, it's still very hard to post... :teary:

Susan


----------



## Sabis mom

I used to wonder if the people who lose them suddenly aren't the lucky ones.
It's the planning that sucks so bad.
But after all these months I am grateful for all those last stolen moments. We had cheesecake and ice cream, we sat quietly under the stars, she ate a perfectly cooked rib-eye complete with baked potato and sour cream. 
Treasure every moment and know that she knows how loved she is, and she will always be near.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jax08

I'm very sorry, Lucia


----------



## Nigel

Very sorry Lucia, glad you were able to spend 10 great years together.


----------



## llombardo

One of the hardest things is making that call and then the waiting. It's just miserable. I know that we do this out of love but I would just feel better if it happened naturally and I don't have to make that call. 

She knows she is loved and I'm sure she enjoyed keeping you on your toes.


----------



## Debanneball

Lucia, to lose a true friend is never easy. Know that you and Keeta are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. Keeta, I wish you many happy hunting days, Deb


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your future loss  Rest in Peace Beautiful Keeta. May all your pain and sickness be relieved..


----------



## scarfish

this sucks! so sorry to hear.


----------



## Jake and Elwood

So sorry you're having to prepare to say goodbye but what a lovely tribute to Keeta. Your words articulate what most of us have felt at some point with our beloved animals so thank you for putting your feelings/thoughts/pains into words. My heart aches for you today. Godspeed Keeta.


----------



## Mikelia

Godspeed Keeta. I'm so sorry to hear she is nearing the end of her journey. I am almost in tears for you, it is so hard to decide when it is time. May she be at peace and say hello to all dogs past when she crosses the rainbow bridge.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh Lucia,

I am so sorry to hear about Keeta. I have always loved that dog. Sending all good thoughts your way.


----------



## newlie

I am so sorry about Keeta. Even when you know it's the right thing to do, it's still heartbreaking to do it. Here is part of a little poem (author unknown) that was of some comfort to me when I had my Max put to sleep.

"And, my friend, when I am very old and I no longer enjoy good health, hearing and sight, do not make heroic efforts to keep me going. I am not having any fun. Please see to it that my life is taken gently. I shall leave this Earth knowing with the last breath I draw that my fate was always safest in your hands."


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

She has fought hard, been very brave, and obviously has wanted to stay with you and her friends there for as long as she could. Please take care and we all salute her loyalty.


----------



## Shade

Sending you wishes for peace and strength :hugs:


----------



## Galathiel

I'm so sorry to hear about Keeta. I wish our friends had longer lives so that we, as pet lovers, didn't have to go through this process so often. She was a lucky dog to have been loved by you.


----------



## SuperG

So sorry....I wish for you strength...


SuperG


----------



## RZZNSTR

I am very sorry to hear this. My prayers go out to you and Keeta!


----------



## Steve Strom

Sorry Lucia.


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry that it is time for Keeta to make the journey to rainbow bridge. Sending wishes for strength and peace.


----------



## onyx'girl

Lucia, you are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. Keeta is a very lucky girl to have landed in your life. So sorry she has to go to the rainbow bridge due to pain and suffering. 
Hug on Gryff, he's got some big shoulders to help you get through this.


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so sorry about Keeta. She will always be there beside you in spirit. One day you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge and you will be together again.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

So sorry to hear this...  My thoughts are with you and yours...


----------



## Momto2GSDs

I am so very sorry you are going through this.
Moms


----------



## Lobo dog

I am so sorry








she has been a fighter for these past few months. Bless you and your sweet Keeta. You will both be in my thoughts and you in my prayers. Your tribute was beautiful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Lucia, hugs to you and keeta, she's a gorgeous girl and she is lucky to have you ..Prayers and hugs to you all


----------



## GypsyGhost

So sorry to hear this. May you find peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry. You're making the right decision, which doesn't make it even a tiny bit easier.


----------



## Castlemaid

Thank you every one. I'm very much at peace with the decision. Your caring and support is very generous and kind. I posted here more for Keeta, I feel that in doing so I am honoring her life with me, and honoring her life so far, and honoring her going Home.


----------



## Chris Wild

I'm so, so sorry, Lucia. You are doing what is best for her, but I know how horribly hard it is. RIP Keeta.


----------



## ksotto333

Such a difficult heartbreaking decision. Such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry..


----------



## Mary Beth

Oh beautiful Keeta you gave so much happiness. You will be missed, I am so very sorry -it is so hard but as my vet said when it was my husky's time, "it is the last gift you can give her - the release from suffering".


----------



## NancyJ

I am so sorry - no matter what it never gets easier - give her a gentle touch for all of us.


----------



## d4lilbitz

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs.


----------



## McWeagle

I'm so sorry. She had a beautiful, long life and she was lucky to have found you.


----------



## onyx'girl

Thinking of you today Lucia :'(


----------



## LaRen616

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bella67

I'm so sorry.  I bet she had a amazing life.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Lucia,

You and Keeta are in my thoughts today. We all know how hard this is for you, and yet you are doing the right thing for her. I hug both my two a bit more today, knowing that for us those years will fly as swiftly as Keeta's. :hugs:

Susan


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm so sorry to read this  Easing their suffering is the most loving thing we can do for them. She was such a lucky girl... so loved. I will be thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Shade

I hope she has a peaceful passing today, sending wishes for strength for you :hugs:


----------



## shepherdmom

So sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucia I am so sorry. There are no words.My thoughts and heart go out to you and Keeta.
Take care.
Maggi


----------



## Kyleigh

Lucia, I'm so sorry ... there are no words ... only memories ... hugs to you!


----------



## gnet158

Be strong, get your last licks, and look him in the eye and tell him you love him. It wasn't real until I made the appointment. The loss of my Toby was the worst of my life to date. Give him his favorite food. Toby had a double double from IN & OUT. 

Sorry for your loss, don't hold it in, cry as much as you need to....


----------



## Lilie

Run free, sweet Keeta, until you meet again.


----------



## osito23

I'm very sorry for your loss  Godspeed, Keeta.


----------



## Castlemaid

Thank you all. She went very peacefully. Walking out of the room and leaving her there was hard.


----------



## Nigel

Rest in peace Keeta


----------



## pyratemom

Castlemaid said:


> Thank you all. She went very peacefully. Walking out of the room and leaving her there was hard.


Her spirit walked along side you as you left the room. She will always be in your heart until you meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Lilie

Big hugs to you. Love what Pyratemom said.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I also love what Pyrate's Mom said too. Take care. Run free beautiful Keeta run free.


----------



## Apoolutz

I'm so sorry for your loss, Run free beautiful girl.


----------



## MamaofLEO

You and Keeta are in my prayers :-(


----------



## NancyJ

Thinking of you...that empty kind of feeling afterwards.....expecting to see her around the house. I know you know it slowly gets better but so tough. Take care.


----------



## Ruger Monster

So very sorry :hugs: RIP sweet Keeta.


----------



## kelbonc

So sorry. Run free sweet Keeta.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I am sorry for your loss of Keeta. Rest in peace Keeta. Peace to you.


----------



## lorihd

im so sorry for your loss, "HUGS"


----------



## huntergreen

always the hardest decision. your tribute is heart felt and your bond with her comes through loud and clear.


----------

